# DIY battery holder for 18650



## Froberg (Feb 25, 2008)

Been searching for a while - with no luck, so I made this one myself.
Easily disassembles and let the batteries out
It really works great


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 23, 2006)

I like it!

- Chris


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

I like it too!

- What holds the removable cap in place? Is it just that tube over the entire assembly?

- What did you use for the contacts? Were they just salvaged from an AA battery holder?

- What size of tubing is that?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

the tube looks like a 26 tube max tire size 2.35


----------



## Froberg (Feb 25, 2008)

- the removable cap is a pretty tight fit, so it would stay in place even without the tube, but with the tube on it stays there for sure.

- Yes, contacts from an old AA battery holder, soldered with a wire on it, and then glued to the bottom of the cap.

- 25 mm tubing, here in Denmark it's called alu-pex. It's plastic coated aluminum - bet you could find something like it in plastic.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, great idea!!!!!!!

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll make something similar. should be very cheap to build. Thanks for the idea Froberg!:thumbsup: 

btw what are those caps? where can I find them?


----------



## Froberg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks 

Well, actually to start with, I had some problems finding a cap that would fit. So the caps shown on the picture is from a doorstop  like the one on the left here;

http://www.carl-ras.dk/e-shop/beslag/laasedoergrebtilbehoer/doerstoppereogdoerholdere/doerstoppere/doerstopperfutura/

Later on I got some yellow caps from my local plummer - they are made for the pipe, so they fit perfectly.

I have made several of these holders and been using them all winther - the work perfectly, and I haven't had any trouble with the batteries.


----------

